#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Покупка буддийских е-book.

## PampKin Head

Насколько актуальна данная тема?

----------


## До

Я купил, но ощущения не из приятных. Как правило их невозможно напечатать. Они привязываются к компу - это значит на какое время у меня эта книга?

----------


## Мария Иванова

я бы в электронном виде купила бы только то, что не достать в бумажном

----------


## PampKin Head

У меня нет возможности коллекционировать бумажные книги. Посему давно почти все читаю на ноуте. 

Я имел в виду е-book без особых систем охраны авторских прав. Просто электронный вариант, который при желании купивший может и распечатать.

----------

Иван Петров (23.03.2011)

----------


## До

Да электронная книга конечно во многом удобнее бумажной (кроме удобства чтения без компа). И покупка - сразу, не надо ждать почту. Ценообразование правда не совсем понятно, обычно дешевле мягкой обложки, но попадаются совершенно неадекватно дорогие экземпляры. Например:
http://www.ebooks.com/ebooks/book_di...asp?IID=181899 $115
http://www.ebooks.com/ebooks/book_di...asp?IID=201314 $83
Ну что это такое?? Такие цены как для твердого переплёта.

ps. А обычно твердый переплет раз в пять дороже мягкого.

----------


## PampKin Head

О том и разговор, что электронный вариант должен быть дешевле. Потому что отсутствуют затраты, связанные с оптово-розничной реализацией и печатью.

----------


## Вова Л.

Я тоже предпочитаю бумажный вариант, но если достать сложно, то можно и электронный, хотя читать и вправду неудобно, но зато потом не нужно думать, что с книгой делать, когда прочитал.

----------

Homa Brut (18.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Да я и бумажные то не покупаю...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.ebookwise.com/ebookwise/ebookwise1150.htm

девайс! и трава не рости...

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

да, но при двух обязательных условиях.
1. можно распечатать
2. нет привязки к компу (то есть можно печатать в разных местах)

я уже давно не читаю с компа (глаза жалко мне хватает по 8 часов на работе) но читаю распечатки (например маловероятно что я купил бы бумажный ламрим а электронный уже почти весь распечатал и читаю иногда)

----------


## Gonzo

Я ответил - "нет", потому, что вопрос расценил, как личный. А мне, лично, не требуется покупать что-либо из книг моей традиции. И в электронном виде в т.ч.

Я читаю то, что мне нужно на Casio PV-S660. Это такой тонкий крошечный, очень старый уже, КПК с возможностью работы от батарей полтора месяца. Покупать что-то новое из книг... причем в электронном виде... У меня всё есть. Иллюстрации мне не требуются, ну и в таком вот смысле.

Давно уже не пользуюсь бумажными книгами. Лучше сказать, "крайне редко" и только по необходимости. Или на ПК, или на КПК, или аудиокниги на флэшке, причем и с чтецом-человеком, и с "синтезированным голосом". Последние делаю себе сам на ПК.

А сами e-book, как замена бумажных, это - замечательно. Если они не требуют подзарядки каждые 6-8 часов и текст распознается в сумраке. Или подсветка такая же экономная, как у моего девайса. Пойдет в массу "электронная бумага" и будет совершенно замечательно! Тогда буду покупать, а бумажные издания будут интересовать только в виде подарочных или в коллекцию.

>> Вот такое бы устройство... http://www.linuxmagazine.ru/index.ph...d=45&Itemid=35 и к нему электронные книги. Тут уже - "другой разговор".

----------


## PampKin Head

> >> Вот такое бы устройство... http://www.linuxmagazine.ru/index.ph...d=45&Itemid=35 и к нему электронные книги. Тут уже - "другой разговор".


Вы говорите о iRex (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7604) iLiad mobile eBook reader (у меня нет прав на просмотр по приведенной ссылке)? Если да, то он только вышел. Софт сырой (по отзывам), цена просто зашкаливает (на что не пойдет капиталист ради 300% процентов прибыли). Еще год подождем. В течение которого выйдут Sony PRS-500, Lbook (основные конкуренты). Глядишь, цены и пойдут вниз, к разумным пределам.

Особенно интересен Lbook на Linux OS.

А пока REB 1100 и ноут.

----------


## Gonzo

Я не имел в виду именно iRex. А сам класс носителя информации. Размер устройства и способ отображения.



> Особенно интересен Lbook на Linux OS.


Спасибо. Я посмотрю, что это такое. Совершенно о нем не слышал. Очень интересно!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Почти все читаю с компа. Кроме наставлений ННР, которые в большинстве изданы на бумаге. Без привязки к компу и возможности копировать, конечно, покупал бы, но возможность копировать не устраивает продавцов.

----------


## PampKin Head

REB1100 [http://jim.pp.ru/ebook/?sid=&cat=15&page=15] закуплен. Радует.

От такой, 21 век.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

да я заинтересовался такой штуковиной по твоей ссылке  :Smilie:  спасибо

покупал в Формозе?

может тоже куплю когда-нибудь, тогда моя позиция станет такой: пусть будет защита и все такое (я запросто буду плаить рублей по 20-30 за эл книгу) но главное чтобы было хорошее качество (например навигация к ссылкам, тот же ламрим для примера там куча ссылок и глосарий и в напечатанной на принтере копии трудно туда сюда лазить)

а в рыбе есть навигация по ссылкам?

хотя это наверняка от формата зависит

и много ли буддийских книг в эл виде?

----------


## PampKin Head

> да я заинтересовался такой штуковиной по твоей ссылке  спасибо
> 
> покупал в Формозе?
> 
> может тоже куплю когда-нибудь, тогда моя позиция станет такой: пусть будет защита и все такое (я запросто буду плаить рублей по 20-30 за эл книгу) но главное чтобы было хорошее качество (например навигация к ссылкам, тот же ламрим для примера там куча ссылок и глосарий и в напечатанной на принтере копии трудно туда сюда лазить)
> 
> а в рыбе есть навигация по ссылкам?
> 
> хотя это наверняка от формата зависит
> ...


Купил в Формозе. Очень рад за исключением одного момента: почти невозможно найти карточку Smart Media (мне досталась 32-х метровая от знакомца, спалившего порт в девайсе).

Немеренно книг в этом формате на http://fictionbook.ru (включая Далай Ламу и Чогьяма Трунгпу). Формат: *rb*. Качаешь, и сразу в ебуку забрасываешь. Посему никаких 20-30 руб\платежей и не надо! Как написано на сайте: Любая из *10263*-и книг в html, txt, rtf, *rb*, prc или fb2! А за буддийский контент можно платить (такой опыт на fictionbook был - продавали Лукьяненко "Черновик" за бакс. я прикупил).

Книг буддийских в электронном виде много. 

Прикрутил словарик от Lingvo. Нарыл Мюллера с транскрипциями и Вебстера (зело большой). Читаешь англецкий текст и стилом тычешь в слова. Опа! Появляются словарные статьи!

Подсветка такая, что можно читать в полной темноте. 

Уже ронял. Никакого эффекта.

В правильно сделанной книге навигация по ссылкам есть.

Одним словом, рекомендую.

P.S. А через год прикуплю что-нить на e-ink (когда софт отладят и технологию экранов поправят). От тада pdf\djvu (буддийские e-book) держись!

доп. инфа: 
http://www.the-ebook.org/forum/index.php
http://www.the-ebook.org/e107/news.php

закупка ацкого дявайса: http://www.pdasale.ru/
возможна доставка по стране...

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Я довольно долго читал с Palm и это не очень удобно (читать начали болеть глаза)
по опыту понял что карточка особо не нужна (конечно если есть комп)
я заливал длинные серии прямо в память, но после года (или двух) пальм начал глючить сбрасывать память когда батарее кончаются поэтому карточка пригодилась но если все нормально и есть комп она не нужна
так что не огорчайся  :Smilie: 

про 30р. это благопожелание на будущее (все равно рано или поздно этот рынок "оформят") так что если этот тред читают будущие Форды ебукобизнеса то пусть знают что буддийские книги тоже будут пользоваться спросом!

----------


## PampKin Head

На этом девайсе читать много приятнее, чем на наладоннике.

По части буддийского контента: его очень много в сети. Причем как на русском, так и на английском. 

+ диссертации (см. форум Сураджа).

P.S. *Обращение к издателям!* Я бы купил себе немного буддийского контента, чесное слово. Совершенно не понимаю, почему не продавать электронные версии книг, которые однозначно переиздаваться не будут.

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://www.ebookwise.com/ebookwise/ebookwise1150.htm
> 
> девайс! и трава не рости...


Внимание! 

супер-мега-предложение!! 

Всеми любимые REB-1100 всего по 165 уе!! 

С мощным импульсным блоком питания! 
Торопитесь! 
Предложение ограничено (полетом мысли руководства  )

http://www.the-ebook.org/forum/viewt...=5439&start=60

----------


## PampKin Head

> Компания Amazon вчера, 14 мая, анонсировала новую программу Kindle Publishing for Blogs Beta, которая позволяет любому блоггеру продавать подписку на свой блог через интернет-магазин Amazon. Блог можно будет читать с помощью устройства Kindle.
> 
> По словам представителей Amazon, компания будет сама назначать цены на подписку на тот или иной блог, исходя из собственных расчетов «справедливой цены» контента, сообщает АР.
> 
> На сегодняшний день, цены на подписку в магазине Amazon колеблются между $0,99 и $1,99. Однако, такие цены установлены для крупных и популярных блогов вроде The Huffington Post, Daily Kos и других.


http://internet.cnews.ru/news/line/i...9/05/15/347316
https://kindlepublishing.amazon.com/...978040-9541602
*
Kindle Store*
Kindle readers, accessories, and more than 275,000 titles 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=133141011


Эдак и до доступности буддийских книг доживем.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

Предпочитаю исключительно бумажные книги. Итак на работе глаза от компа лопаются. И еще книжки читать в электронном виде!  :EEK!:  Пока еще ни одного безвредного для глаз устройства для чтения электронных книг не изобрели. Только бумага!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ответить ответил что купил бы... но оказалось засада в ответах других ...  нах на книги Будды копирайт и системы защиты от копирования и еще чего от распечатки... такую книгу брать не стану, потому что наложение таких ограничений на Дхарму противоречит самому духу Дхармы Будды и является глубоким омрачением ведущим в низкие сферы существования, помогать кому то падать в ады и в преты не хочу.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.05.2009), Буль (21.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Я тоже предпочитаю бумажный вариант, но если достать сложно, то можно и электронный, хотя читать и вправду неудобно, но зато потом не нужно думать, что с книгой делать, когда прочитал.


Про бумагу с вами согласен, а ненужную больше бумажную книгу можно а) подарить, 6)отнести в библиотеку, в) отнести в букинист, г) просто оставить на улице на скамейке. Не вижу проблем.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ответить ответил что купил бы... но оказалось засада в ответах других ...  нах на книги Будды копирайт и системы защиты от копирования и еще чего от распечатки... такую книгу брать не стану, потому что наложение таких ограничений на Дхарму противоречит самому духу Дхармы Будды и является глубоким омрачением ведущим в низкие сферы существования, помогать кому то падать в ады и в преты не хочу.


А я бы купил за небольшие деньги (внеся небольшой вклад на оплату труда расшифровщиков записей/переводчиков, редакторов и тех, кто готовит электронную версию).

P.S. *Прочитал на ебуке - спас дерево!* (с)

Все желающие читать бумажные копии будут скоро печать сами.

----------

Вова Л. (18.05.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Пока еще ни одного безвредного для газ устройства для чтения электронных книг не изобрели. Только бумага!


В чём вред e-ink? Принципиальной разницы не чувствую.
Контрастность поменьше чем у бумаги, разве что.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

*Kindle DX: Amazon's 9.7" Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myqkadSYT2Q
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Kindle+DX

Самое главное, что началась какая то конкуренция на рынке девайсов для ебуков и появляются реальные экономические схемы предложения электронного контента.

----------


## Homa Brut

> В чём вред e-ink? Принципиальной разницы не чувствую.
> Контрастность поменьше чем у бумаги, разве что.


Не чувствуете, это не значит что ее нет. Оккулисты, думаю, вам полную и исчерпывающую консультацию дадут.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не чувствуете, это не значит что ее нет. Оккулисты, думаю, вам полную и исчерпывающую консультацию дадут.



Если ставить кактус рядом с девайсом, то все проблемы со зрением решаются.

Для особо озабоченных вредом здоровью продается набор "Sony PRS-505 + кактус в горшке".

P.S. И как я еще не ослеп с этими мониторами и ебуками!

----------


## Alexeiy

> Не чувствуете, это не значит что ее нет. Оккулисты, думаю, вам полную и исчерпывающую консультацию дадут.


На всякий случай:




> Электронная бумага была разработана для преодоления недостатков компьютерных мониторов. Например, от подсветки жидкокристаллических мониторов импульсными газоразрядными лампами человеческий глаз может сильно уставать, в то время как электронная бумага отражает свет, как обычный печатный лист. Угол обзора у неё больше, чем у жидкокристаллических плоских дисплеев.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Ink

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.05.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Про бумагу с вами согласен, а ненужную больше бумажную книгу можно а) подарить, 6)отнести в библиотеку, в) отнести в букинист, г) просто оставить на улице на скамейке. Не вижу проблем.


как то рука не поднимется текст Дхармы оставлять на скамейке просто так.... мало ли кто там потом придет, могут ведь и над Священным объектом Дхармы поглумится - изорвать, в толчок взять... это же какой ужас будет с ним потом.

Лучше кому нибудь отдать, в надежные руки - человеку имеющему чистую веру в Три Драгоценности. Это будет актом Дана Парамиты.

В крайнем случае (если например какие то тексты (копии страниц) не подлежат восстановлению и т.п.) мы их в горах, в лесу на чистом пламени сжигали (крайний случай) начитывая мантру Праджняпарамиты. Так объекту Дхармы не был нанесен вред и не было нанесено оскорбление Охранителям., да и наша самая не пострадала.

----------

Бо (20.05.2009), Вова Л. (18.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Я сейчас планирую всю библиотеку на комп перевести. Многие бумажные доступны в элетронном виде, а те, что не доступны потихоньку фоткаю и распознаю аббуу файнридером. А потом прикуплю какой-то девайс с е-инк, раздарю все бумажные книги и не буду больше себе морочить голову. А то недавно переезжать на другую квартиру надо было - так это ужас - целый чемодан книг (у меня вещей-то меньше) - куда ж такое годиться?

----------


## До

> Яте, что не доступны потихоньку фоткаю и распознаю


Только рекомендую делать не текст (html, doc), а просто скан с текстом в подложке (как в pdf и djvu). В случае если вы будете делать чистый текст - будет или запредельно низкое качество, или запредельно много работы.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Как раз недавно купил себе электронную книгу "ORSiO b731", понравилась, опять же по тем причинам, чтобы книги не занимали половину и без того маленькой комнаты. 
Для зрения не вижу вреда больше чем от чтения простых книг, ведь какая разница читать надписи чернилами на бумаге или чернилами на "волшебной бумаге".

----------


## Пилигрим

> Насколько актуальна данная тема?

----------

Сергей Муай (18.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Только рекомендую делать не текст (html, doc), а просто скан с текстом в подложке (как в pdf и djvu). В случае если вы будете делать чистый текст - будет или запредельно низкое качество, или запредельно много работы.


Вы имеете ввиду во время распознавания? 

Вобщем-то сфотканую страницу файнридер распознает на удивление хорошо.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Я сейчас планирую всю библиотеку на комп перевести. Многие бумажные доступны в элетронном виде, а те, что не доступны потихоньку фоткаю и распознаю аббуу файнридером. А потом прикуплю какой-то девайс с е-инк, раздарю все бумажные книги и не буду больше себе морочить голову. А то недавно переезжать на другую квартиру надо было - так это ужас - целый чемодан книг (у меня вещей-то меньше) - куда ж такое годиться?


Лично мне, например, такой вариант не подойдет. У меня много шикарно изданных альбомов с тибетскими танками, японской гравюрой и живописью. Отличная полиграфия, большой формат. Электронный вариант здесь в принципе не катит!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лично мне, например, такой вариант не подойдет. У меня много шикарно изданных альбомов с тибетскими танками, японской гравюрой и живописью. Отличная полиграфия, большой формат. Электронный вариант здесь в принципе не катит!


А вот это как раз и не предназначено для ебуков. Такое надо иметь на полке, шикарно изданное.

----------

Homa Brut (20.05.2009)

----------


## Бо

Куплю электронную, если будет качественно оформлена - формат pdf, Times New Roman, 14, по цене несколько ниже бумажной версии. 

По поводу бесплатного распространения текстов дхармы - любой труд должен быть оплачен, в России имхо переводом буддийской литературы занимаются профессиональные переводчики а не учёные монахи, им тоже кушать хочется. 
Если нет желания воспринимать покупку книги именно как покупку, можно организовать пожертвования на издание книги, и способствование распространению дхармы в России.

----------

PampKin Head (20.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.05.2009), Вова Л. (20.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Куплю электронную, если будет качественно оформлена - формат pdf, Times New Roman, 14, по цене несколько ниже бумажной версии. 
> 
> По поводу бесплатного распространения текстов дхармы - любой труд должен быть оплачен, в России имхо переводом буддийской литературы занимаются профессиональные переводчики а не учёные монахи, им тоже кушать хочется. 
> Если нет желания воспринимать покупку книги именно как покупку, можно организовать пожертвования на издание книги, и способствование распространению дхармы в России.


С учетом того, что не хотелось бы оплачивать иногда очень оригинальные интерпретации оригинала "профессиональными" и профессиональными переводчиками, все так и есть...

К сожалению, переводчики хотя не только кушать, но и кушать вкусно; жить на даче летом и путешествовать по миру. Чем иногда и обусловлена разница в стоимости перевода + недецкая битва за авторские права...
...
И еще... Положим, сделан и издан перевод. Все - в плюсах (переводчики, редакторы, типография, распространители). Получена прибыль. И с чего после того всего этого биться за отсутствие электронного варианта в сети? 

Представьте абсурдность ситуации на таком примере: издательство вдруг озаботилось, как использует читатель купленную бумажную книгу (кому дал почитать, сколько ксерокопий с книги сделано)...

Пример: издание на русском КЛШ, в сети - электронная копия. Кому сейчас от этого плохо? И где голодающие переводчики?

----------

Вова Л. (20.05.2009)

----------


## До

> в России имхо переводом буддийской литературы занимаются *профессиональные переводчики* а не учёные монахи, им тоже кушать хочется.


Сдается мне, что там студентки и кушают они очень мало, судя по расценкам, и не каждый день.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Представьте абсурдность ситуации на таком примере: издательство вдруг озаботилось, как использует читатель купленную бумажную книгу (кому дал почитать, сколько ксерокопий с книги сделано)...


Дык это... Не абсурдость. В публичной библиотеке вам не дадут сделать полную ксерокопию книги. Только выдержки.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дык это... Не абсурдость. В публичной библиотеке вам не дадут сделать полную ксерокопию книги. Только выдержки.


Смотря в какой... В тибетской библиотеке трудов и архивов в Дхарамсале - легко.

----------


## Бо

> Сдается мне, что там студентки и кушают они очень мало, судя по расценкам, и не каждый день.


А что с расценками? По-моему расценки справедливые, 100-500 р. на дхарма.ру. по не слишком узкой тематике. Или это слишком низкие расценки?

----------


## До

> А что с расценками? По-моему расценки справедливые, 100-500 р. на дхарма.ру. по не слишком узкой тематике. Или это слишком низкие расценки?


Сначала вы говорили об оплате труда профессиональных переводчиков, а тепер о цене книги в розницу?

----------


## Бо

> Сначала вы говорили об оплате труда профессиональных переводчиков, а тепер о цене книги в розницу?


Да, говорю. А что не так?

----------


## До

> Да, говорю. А что не так?


Ну, а я тут причём?

----------


## Бо

Да если нет никакого Я, то никто и ни при чём.

----------


## PampKin Head

Kindle, установленный на android планшетах и устройствах, позволяет покупать электронные версии на Amazon.com.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Опрос старый, но отмечусь, т.к. только заметил — покупал бы электронные версии буддийских книг, даже с защитой привязанные к одному компу.

----------

